# 8 years old enough for ear piercing?



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

My daughter will be turning 8 in November and she she has been begging to get her ears pierced for about a year now. Initially I had wanted to wait until she was 10 or 12 before we went down that path but at the same time I know it is something she deeply wants so I have promised to consider it. What are your opinions on ear piercing? What is the proper age? Has your child had any problems with their pierced ears? I have told her that if I do let her that she has to be 100% responsible for the care of her ears (peroxide, twisting the posts, etc).


----------



## mommymilk1 (Feb 2, 2009)

When my daughter decides she wants hers done, I will do it. She is currently almost 2, so I may have a few months, or a few years before she makes that request. I had mine done before the age of 2, I remember it, and there are no regrets.

Navel piercing or the like is a bit much for my taste on a young child though...not until at least the age of 16. And I have no clue why.


----------



## mommyoftwo (Apr 6, 2004)

We let me dd pierce her ears for her last birthday (eight also). I honestly told her she could because I thought that she would be too scared to go through with it. Well she did it (so much for my bluff).

It has been absolutely fine. I did clean them for her with the solution daily for a while so I could make sure they healed properly. And we are strict about what types of earrings she now chooses (nothing too dangling, heavy, or big). She is very proud of them.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
What are your opinions on ear piercing? What is the proper age? Has your child had any problems with their pierced ears? I have told her that if I do let her that she has to be 100% responsible for the care of her ears (peroxide, twisting the posts, etc).

Honestly, if I agreed to let my 8 y.o. have her ears pierced, I would come to terms with that decision and support it. Meaning the responsibility would be shared - not 100% placed on someone who may still need reminders to brush their teeth before bedtime. I would help with the care, to make sure it was healing properly and there was no infection. It's a lot to ask of an 8 y.o. If you disapprove, then you are entitled to say no. Saying yes and leaving it entirely to her if she can't manage it seems like you might be setting her up for failure.

My dd had her ears done when she was about 5 y.o., after lots of discussion. My ds had his done at about 8 y.o. We made wound care part of the daily routine (morning wake-up and before bedtime) until the piercings healed. I don't recall that it was onerous.

"Old enough" and "proper age" depend on a few factors - culture, parental beliefs and willingness to assume care, child's maturity level and self-care abilities. If you really intend to leave 100% of the care to the child, then unless you trust her completely to handle it, I would ask her to wait.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Yes, 8, IMO, is plenty mature enough to make a decision like this. There really isn't much care involved with ear peircing. Swabing and turning takes all of 30 seconds - and personally, it wouldn't be too much of a hassle as a mom to verbally remind my DD, or even physically help her if she preferred. If she knows it will hurt, that the holes are pretty much permanent (will leave small scars if she decides to let them close), and that they need to be left in and cleaned for the first couple months - then I don't see any reason not to let her.


----------



## LittleBattleAxe (May 21, 2010)

My dd is 8 and had her pierced this spring after months of begging. If she is old enough to ask, and to be capable of taking care of them, I don't have a problem with it.

Little tip, tattoo shops use an autoclave while most ear-piercing places don't -- don't know if you are using a doctor or what, but if not, depending on how germish you are, might want to think about using a professional.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I had mine done at age 5, I was too young to care for them.

I had them done again when I was 8, eight is the perfect age IMO, it gives some sense of responsibility, but I agree with PP who says it shouldn't all fall on her, she's a kid, she'll still need reminders.

My little nieces all got theirs done around the same ages and were so cute talking about it and sharing the experience. They all were between 6 and 8.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

My dd had hers done at 6 and I helped her with the cleaning. It wasn't a quick and easy thing to do. She twisted the earrings herself. I was also six when I had mine done and talked my mom into it. Neither of us has regretted our decision.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

I would let my child get their ears pierced at any age they wanted if they were serious about it (like if they asked repeatedly over a month).


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

We were allowed to get ours done at five if we wanted to. It was a good age I think. I took very good care of mine (with some reminders every once in a while).

I'm sure 8 is old enough. By age 8 I had three in one ear and two in the other (we were allowed to get more holes with each birthday).


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollyoxenfree* 
Honestly, if I agreed to let my 8 y.o. have her ears pierced, I would come to terms with that decision and support it. Meaning the responsibility would be shared - *not 100% placed on someone who may still need reminders to brush their teeth* before bedtime.

I agree 100%. My younger Dd had her ears pierced when she was about 8 and that was the right choice for her. But if you let her do it, help her be successful. Don't let her get an infection and then say "I told you that you weren't old enough."

It isn't hard to take care of them, but it takes consistency, which is tough for many kids -- even 10 and 12 year olds, so waiting won't fix the need for you to lend a hand.

Make sure she knows that it really does hurt when they first do it, but only for a minute.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I would have let dd have hers done any time after she was old enough to ask. She is going on 10 no and still dosnt want it because it is needles


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

My ex and I agreed to get our daughter's ears pierced for her 5th bday. No serious problems.

I let her get her naval pierced this spring - after she turned 16.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I got my first set of piercings at 8. My DD1 is 7.5y and going to get her's done next week.







We have been talking about it for years, she knows what it entails, she asked last week to get them done when we got back from vacation, but then DH got his done over the weekend while we are on vacation and she decided she wanted to get hers done here as well. We are on the beach for another week so the day before we head back, I am going to take her in. She is so excited.


----------



## ReadingMama (Mar 13, 2007)

My 10 yo son got his ear pierced a couple weeks ago! He's been asking to since he was 9, so I knew he really wanted to. I tried to talk him into getting both pierced, but he just wanted one.









Many of my friends with girls get their daughters' ears pierced as a special gift on birthdays. They're all elementary school aged. I think 8 is just fine, but I'd help with cleaning them if your daughter needs that.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I'd let mine if she asked for it--several times. But she would also have to *willingly* participate with the cleaning of them. Meaning yes, I can remind her, yes I'll help her, but she must be a willing participant. I think it would be kind of cool to do them together because mine have closed.


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I would have let dd have hers done any time after she was old enough to ask. She is going on 10 no and still dosnt want it because it is needles









I can see DD1 going this route! She hates needles too.







Even still, I plan on asking her just before she begins kindergarten if she'd like to have her ears pierced. If she does, we'll work it into our school shopping/lunch outing. If not, I'll let her make the call if/when she wants it done.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
I'd let mine if she asked for it--several times. But she would also have to *willingly* participate with the cleaning of them. Meaning yes, I can remind her, yes I'll help her, but she must be a willing participant. I think it would be kind of cool to do them together because mine have closed.

I haven't worn earrings in 14 years, and I don't know if my holes are open anymore. I would definitely have mine repierced alongside DD. Now that I can afford to buy earrings that won't irritate the crap out of my earlobes (I must have really sensitive earlobes), I'd probably wear them all the time.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm pretty ok with body piercings in general, and don't see a problem with even an infant's ears being pierced. I personally wouldn't do it, but don't have an issue when others do. I know that's a bit controversial over here, but eh. Each to his own. I don't think there's really an age when it's "okay" to pierce ears, really, it's really more of whenever the child/parent is comfortable with it. I also think it's a bit unrealistic to leave ear care 100% up to a the child. Even teens need to be reminded to take showers at times, so I don't think that it's too much to remind/help a kid to clean their ears, twist the earrings, ext. Ear care after piercings is fairly simple.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I would talk to my daughter about the fact that we have a strong family history of problems with ear piercings. Major, raging, painful infections even with good care. I have had 9 holes in my ears at various points (never all at once) and I can kinda sorta get earrings in the first holes I got as an infant but I can't wear earrings for more than 24 hours in a week. It is seriously annoying. But if she wants that charming experience, sure.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I said my dd could get her ears pierced whenever she wanted.

She didn't get her ears pierced until recently though, she's nine but I would have done it earlier if she had wanted.


----------



## KimberlyD0 (Mar 8, 2009)

I think 8 is plenty old enough. Then again I got my girls done as babies so they wouldn't have to worry about it. (culteral thing) very rarely do you see a girl over 1 who doesn't have them done here.


----------

